# UK terrorists told: Pretend to be gay



## toyotatundra (7 Jul 2011)

> Al-Qaeda fanatics in Britain are being taught to avoid detection – by pretending to be gay.
> 
> A new terror training manual tells Islamic extremists to lie about their sexuality if a woman approaches them in case she is a “honeytrap” spy sent by security services.



Islamic extremists are known for their violent intolerance towards women and gays. It is the height of strangeness that these Islamists would now consider gay life as a cover for their activities.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2011/07/03/uk-terrorists-told-pretend-to-be-gay-so-you-don-t-get-caught-115875-23242635/


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jul 2011)

toyotatundra said:
			
		

> Islamic extremists are known for their violent intolerance towards women and gays. It is the height of strangeness that these Islamists would now consider gay life as a cover for their activities.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2011/07/03/uk-terrorists-told-pretend-to-be-gay-so-you-don-t-get-caught-115875-23242635/



They use our sensibilities against us. But then again, so do a few other cultures.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Jul 2011)

_Saturday..
Saturday..
Saturday..
Saturday..
Saturday..
Saturday..
Saturday.._

Saturday night's all right...for Jihad.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jul 2011)

:rofl:
Damn Hammer you got me on that one.......you bugger!!!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> Damn Hammer you got me on that one.......you bugger!!!



Well...if UK gay=terrorist.....that dude's gonna get us all!!!!!

Trust me....you'll see video on CNN of troops pulling him out of a spiderhole......_just you wait._


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Trust me....you'll see video on CNN of troops pulling him out of a spiderhole......_just you wait._



A spider hole??? You done it again!!!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> A spider hole??? You done it again!!!



Yeah...but there's always a successor...

Am I the only one that noticed this?......_UNCANNY_.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> _Saturday..
> Saturday..
> Saturday..
> Saturday..
> ...


Not to mention the guy has access to a Canadian passport via his spouse - guilty as charged, m'lord!


----------



## toyotatundra (7 Jul 2011)

Elton John is certainly no friend of radical Islam. In fact, Islamists have worked to ban him from the Middle East.



> Popular British musician Elton John has been banned from performing a private concert in Egypt, DPA reported on Monday.
> 
> According to the report, the 63-year-old openly homosexual performer was prohibited from playing in the Arab country because of anti-religious sentiments that he had purportedly expressed.



http://www.jpost.com/MiddleEast/Article.aspx?id=174573



> Despite opposition from Morocco's religious conservatives, the country's biggest music festival has announced that it will proceed with a concert by Elton John. Islamist leaders had called for him to be banned from the Mawazine World Rhythms festival for "bragging about his homosexuality".



http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2010/may/19/elton-john-moroccan-concert


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2011)

toyotatundra said:
			
		

> Elton John is certainly no friend of radical Islam. In fact, Islamists have worked to ban him from the Middle East.
> 
> http://www.jpost.com/MiddleEast/Article.aspx?id=174573
> 
> ...


Is Boy George, for that matter?  Levity, my friend, levity....


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Jul 2011)

Oh.


edit to add: Pffffftttttt........


----------



## AJC (8 Jul 2011)

All the time, or just Thursday Night?


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Jul 2011)

toyotatundra said:
			
		

> Islamic extremists are known for their violent intolerance towards women and gays. It is the height of strangeness that these Islamists would now consider gay life as a cover for their activities.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2011/07/03/uk-terrorists-told-pretend-to-be-gay-so-you-don-t-get-caught-115875-23242635/



That shouldn't be hard for the British to handle  ;D


----------



## HavokFour (8 Jul 2011)

I've already come up with a counter.

Agents should work in teams of two. A female (straight) and a male (gay friend). ;D


----------



## J.J (8 Jul 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I've already come up with a counter.
> 
> Agents should work in teams of two. A female (straight) and a male (gay friend). ;D



Any luck finding a female partner yet??  >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2011)

WR said:
			
		

> Any luck finding a female partner yet??  >


----------



## toyotatundra (9 Jul 2011)

WR said:
			
		

> Any luck finding a female partner yet??  >



BURN !


----------



## cupper (31 Jul 2011)

Remember that they start the indoctrination when they are young.


----------



## cupper (3 Aug 2011)

You think that they may start riding Harleys by mistake?

http://www.southparkstudios.com/guide/episodes/s13e12-the-f-word

(my apologize in advance to all the Harley rides on here) ;D


----------



## opp550 (9 Aug 2011)

I remember a while ago that some terrorists were told to blend into Western society by going to clubs, drinking alcohol, etc so this is not necessarily a step in a new direction. 

It is ironic though.  ;D


----------

